# Exo terra stackabilty



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

Just wonder about strength in them.

Do they have to be the same size, or can this be done

90x45x60 with 2(two) 45x45x60 on top?
Or would you have too
90x45x60 with 90x45x60 on top?


Just I've not used them before and, well meh. . . :lol2:
Kris


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

They are extremely heavy...I wouldn't risk it.

I don't think the mesh lids would be able to hold the weight of another exo terra on top.


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

It can be done, but you would need to stack one's of the same size. There was a thread a while ago in the lizard section, it contains pics of three or four Exo's stacked. Have a search, you may find it.


----------



## pinacalada (Jul 21, 2009)

I had two 45x45x45's stacked but it made the one at the bottom bow.


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

I would not want to risk it, you may be able to stack empty ones but they get quite heavy with substrate and decor in them and if the bottom one breaks well it will probably kill anything inside it.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

rum&coke said:


> I would not want to risk it, you may be able to stack empty ones but they get quite heavy with substrate and decor in them and if the bottom one breaks well it will probably kill anything inside it.


Mine is the 45x45x60 and thats 25kg when it's empty. I'm pretty sure stacking them wouldn't be too safe


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Here's the thread

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/477434-stacking-exo-terras.html

: victory:


----------

